# D&D General Jasper's annual I spend HOW much on D&D 2022



## jasper

Product for D&DpriceTotal D&D$913.02​$12,565.01​Skully Glass Case$21.59​Prior years D&DFlower prop$1.10​$11,651.99​Mordenkainen Multiverse hard copy$35.22​5/9/2016​Multiverse e-copy$23.86​banker boxes$19.67​Netherdeep Hard-copy$34.23​Radiant Citadel e-copy$26.51​Dragon mini$2.75​Blue binder$0.64​3 by 5 cards$0.80​Radiant Citadel hardcopy$54.95​10 foot power strip$12.67​Displacer Beast Kitty$18.46​Webcam for lap top$18.35​Snowy Owlbear plush$18.46​Spelljammer E-copy$35.35​D&D Master Subscription$57.19​Dragon patches$18.65​Spelljammer hard copy$45.35​two dragon minis$5.38​Line laser replacement$14.00​Carton of Binders$25.54​libertycon$63.85​Hamsters/ Cigars props$59.39​DM shirt$36.89​Dragonlance ebook$25.49​props$2.75​Stormwreck Isle E-copy$12.74​Stormwreck Isle hard copy$18.35​Flash Gordon and Dice$27.12​Christmas Ornament$20.47​Christmas Ornaments$10.79​Temple of Elemental Evil$45.35​Miniatures$36.63​Dragonlance hardcopy$38.46​Mini bases 100$14.03​DDAL-Drw-EP-04 Tears Amoung the Stars$9.99​


----------



## jasper

Looks like I spend a lot on support stuff like props and merch. And only the books or ebooks.
Edited. to add
So what did you spend in 2022? And are you sticking with a budget?  I just dropped about $30 on jewlery supplies to make a prop.


----------



## Stormonu

Budget?  Was is this “budget” you speak of?

Most of my purchases in 2022 have been Wizkids minis, non-WotC campaigns (Oz, Humblewood, Animal Adventures/Gullet Cove) or monster books or WW2 miniatures.  I’ve only bought Mord’s Monsters of the Multiverse and Spelljammer from WotC - I’d add Dragonlance, but my order is on hold until March when the board game comes out.

Non-D&D, I’ve picked up Terminator, Transformers, GI Joe, Twilight 2000, Dead in Space and Dark Crystal.

Conversely, I recently sold all my 1E, 2E & 3E Dragonlance books - sans the original DL1-D16 - for a pretty penny.  May do something similar near the release of Planescape. (It’s not a “I’m mad at WotC move”, just that I’m shifting away from physical books to digital copies for more room in my house).


----------



## aco175

I'm always amazed at how well some people track expenses like this.  I have no idea how much I spend, but it is around $300.  I buy a hardcover or two, 135.00 just spent for tickets to the local Con coming up, and maybe some office supplies.  

I am making an initiative tracker to try out, but it is from some upcycled things like an empty peanut butter jar and some old clothes pins.  I did spend the 3.00 on one of those magnets on the extendable sticks.


----------



## mamba

jasper said:


> So what did you spend in 2022? And are you sticking with a budget?  I just dropped about $30 on jewlery supplies to make a prop.



probably around your level, for TTRPG stuff, not necessarily D&D only (but most of it was). Would have to check to come up with an actual number 

I budget 50-100 a month. Try to keep it to around 50, but that doesn't always work out. Will have an easier time next / this year as I am basically done catching up with older stuff I wanted.


----------



## dave2008

I don't have the exact numbers, but approximately $800 of WotC products or licensed products (like WizKids Tiamat) and probably another $200-$400 on 3PP D&D stuff.


----------



## MGibster

I didn't keep a budget last year, but I spent more than $1,000 on miniatures, paints, and assorted hobby supplies.  I tried to keep a more exact track of my spending, but failed.  I'll give it a try this year.  So far I've spent $12.50 on a Star Wars Legion miniature pack, Rebel Specialist.


----------



## MNblockhead

$1,752 for 2022.

Less than in years past, mainly because I'm no longer buying terrain, minis, or other physical game aids. Also, I'm trying to only buy things that I know I will play, though there were still a few too-cool-must-have impulse purchases on Kickstarter.  A recent decision to just get everything on D&D Beyond increased my spend by $414. I bought almost none of the adventures on DDB until this year. Normally I spend $55 on the master tier subscription and buy the occasional book. Anyway, my 2022 breakdown is:

$55 on annual DDB Master subscription
$554 on DDB materials. Most of this is because I finally paid $414 to just buy everything I didn't already own. 
$140 for annual world-builder subscription to Forge-VTT
$53 on various VTT assets
$123 on Patreon subscriptions, all VTT content/software developers (Foundry, Moulinette, MrPrimate)
$361 on Kickstarter (Flee Mortals! MCDM Monster Book; Original Adventures Reincarnated #7: Dark Tower by Goodman Games; Asian Monsters for DnD by Legendary Games; Book of Riddles Complete for Role Playing Games by DenisS; and Board Game D20 Delving by Wizard Tower Games
$44 on Indiegogo: Deities of the Lost Lands: Gods of the Empire by Frog God Games
$75 on Backerkit Crowdfunding: Crimson Terrain by Anthony Qualkinbush
$347 to WotC for Shadow of the Dragon Queen Deluxe Edition Bundle

I'm not including gifts, especially since these were D&D themed board games (D&D Trivia Pursuit and D&D Clue), not TTRPGs, so out of the scope of this thread.


----------



## Steel_Wind

Patreons and Photoshop are ~65 to ~75 a month
DDB sub + books? Random software and Drive Thru stuff. Call that at least another $50 or so, on average, a month.

It's _at least_ $100 CAN on average a month and sometimes higher. Call it ~$125 x 12 = $1,450 a year? Might be higher, but that's close enough. If my wife said it was $1,800 a year, I'd agree willingly.

I play online exclusively though, so the travel costs and purchases which would come even for food at a game session aren't there.

It's my main hobby and I'm a grown ass man in his 50s. If it was twice that a month (and it has been three times that much in the past) then that's fine, too.

If I played golf, it would be 5 times that a month, *easy*.


----------



## el-remmen

<creates new excel sheet and starts labeling columns while examining receipts>

See what you made me do?


----------



## delericho

I don't keep track, and don't have a specific budget - if someone produces something I want enough, I'll get it.

But the numbers have been dropping for years, and they've dropped again. For D&D, specifically, I probably spent all of $20 (the new Starter Set). Third party, add the "Tome of Beasts 3" and "Dungeon Delver's Guide" Kickstarters at PDF-only level. Maybe one or two other things.

In 2023, I'd expect less again. I'm intrigued by the "Phandelver Campaign", but will probably end up skipping it, and it's looking like that's it for this year. 2024 was looking like a much bigger year, for obvious reasons, but that's looking less and less likely all the time.


----------



## Stormonu

My goal is by 2024, I won’t be buying any more D&D stuff, and much less gaming stuff overall.  I have waaay too much as it is now, and get to use it less and less often.


----------



## jasper

MNblockhead said:


> $1,752 for 2022.
> 
> Less than in years past, mainly because I'm no longer buying terrain, minis, or other physical game aids. Also, I'm trying to only buy things that I know I will play, though there were still a few too-cool-must-have impulse purchases on Kickstarter.  A recent decision to just get everything on D&D Beyond increased my spend by $414. I bought almost none of the adventures on DDB until this year. Normally I spend $55 on the master tier subscription and buy the occasional book. Anyway, my 2022 breakdown is:
> 
> $55 on annual DDB Master subscription
> $554 on DDB materials. Most of this is because I finally paid $414 to just buy everything I didn't already own.
> $140 for annual world-builder subscription to Forge-VTT
> $53 on various VTT assets
> $123 on Patreon subscriptions, all VTT content/software developers (Foundry, Moulinette, MrPrimate)
> $361 on Kickstarter (Flee Mortals! MCDM Monster Book; Original Adventures Reincarnated #7: Dark Tower by Goodman Games; Asian Monsters for DnD by Legendary Games; Book of Riddles Complete for Role Playing Games by DenisS; and Board Game D20 Delving by Wizard Tower Games
> $44 on Indiegogo: Deities of the Lost Lands: Gods of the Empire by Frog God Games
> $75 on Backerkit Crowdfunding: Crimson Terrain by Anthony Qualkinbush
> $347 to WotC for Shadow of the Dragon Queen Deluxe Edition Bundle
> 
> I'm not including gifts, especially since these were D&D themed board games (D&D Trivia Pursuit and D&D Clue), not TTRPGs, so out of the scope of this thread.



It up to you to include it. I keep a spreadsheet on my work and home PC and just add a line item as I spend it.  This is just a nice are  you award of your spending habits. And to encourage everyone to see where there money goes. Not necessarily the big stuff but the $2 to $20 items you would not think of.


----------



## Clint_L

I collect and paint miniatures and terrain pretty heavily. I'm sure I'm missing stuff, but on D&D-related merchandise in 2022 I spent at least:

Dwarven Forge $2400
Dungeons and Lasers Encounters KS $150
Reaper KS $500
Cthulhu KS $150
Galladoria Games KS $200
Tiny Furniture KS + shop $175
Forged KS $100
Various Wizkids miniatures and terrain: $400
Miniatures from Troll&Toad, Ebay: $150
Various accessories roughly $200
Critical Role shop $150
DnDBeyond subscription $85
Call of the Netherdeep and Monsters of the Multiverse: $70

Which means that Hasbro got roughly 3% of my D&D money. So they might have a point about poorly monetizing the brand.


----------



## mamba

Given the recent announcements, the next years it will be much easier to track my D&D spending


----------



## mamba

Clint_L said:


> Which means that Hasbro got roughly 3% of my D&D money. So they might have a point about poorly monetizing the brand.



ands suggest they should start making miniatures and terrain  Guess they hope they can move you onto their VTT and you spend like that there


----------



## Clint_L

Even though I spent a lot of money, I suspect the margins on things like miniatures and terrain are way too low to be worth much effort on the part of a behemoth like Hasbro. Especially terrain - it's a niche, and Dwarven Forge fills it nicely, plus a few other companies.

I'll try out the VTT if it's easy and cheap because I do play online sometimes. But I am never giving up on physical miniatures and terrain. It scratches an itch, and I am heavily invested in money and effort. And I love painting my own stuff, so I don't see the VTT being nearly as rewarding.


----------



## el-remmen

I did the very rough math. $933.09 - mostly on minis and supplies for making my own terrain - but also on some kickstarters and books and other accessories.


----------



## pogre

I don't budget. If I like it enough I buy it. When I looked at the hardcover list from WOTC from last year I was honestly surprised I did not purchase any of them. However, miniatures, terrain, paints, etc. I often throw down a fair amount of cash on those. Most of the things I buy I use for a lot of different games, not just D&D. So WOTC did not make much off me last year.

I buy a lot of 3rd party stuff. Lately, Goodman Games has been getting a lot of my coin.

The weird thing is I also run an online game and I am cheap when it comes to that. Folks like @Steel_Wind  and @MNblockhead who spend their money on online tools - that makes total sense - that's where their gaming time is these days. For me, probably a third of my time is online gaming and yet I barely spend a dime on it. Not entirely sure why. Part of it is I'm a miserable old coot who hates subscriptions.


----------

